# Papering over paper



## finishesbykevyn

I really don't want to, buut.. Situation. Wallpaper has been on these 2 huge rooms for over 30 years. It's old plaster that is cracking in a lot of places. House is atleast 100 yrs. old.
Super spooked out to try and remove it.
Thoughts on maybe Priming with gaurdz and papering over it.. I know it's not going to look as good, but HO is almost leaning towards it because he's more scared than I am at what we'll find under there!.. 
Anyways, what would you do!lain:


----------



## ProWallGuy

Test some spots. Its easy to remove from plaster than drywall.

Edit: *_Easier_ to remove


----------



## finishesbykevyn

ProWallGuy said:


> Test some spots. Its easy to remove from plaster than drywall.


I really should try to ge the paper off. I know. However, I'm wondering if in this situation, that the old wallpaper might actually act like a liner holding all the old junk in.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Around here in some of the houses, I have to wonder if the multiple layers of old wallpaper are almost structural at this point. Crumbling plaster underneath for sure. I've been asked to remove it and fix the walls in situations where they're not fixable. Actually, they are but redrywalling isn't an option. Those are jobs I just don't take on anymore.


----------



## CApainter

As I remember in the 80's, a canvas like wallcovering was originally used as a plaster reinforcement in many of the older homes I worked on in San Francisco. In several of them, we actually replaced the canvas with a newer blank canvas before painting or wallcovering. 

I definitely consider complete removal of wall covering a best practice, with no exceptions. Several of the wallpaper paint overs, or wallcover overs I did some time back, showed some defects. Things like bubbles, lifted seams, and textures from residual paste or paper profiles would reveal themselves at some point.


----------



## chrisn

http://www.abatron.com/buildingandr...n/nuwalplasterrestorationsystem.html?vmcchk=1


----------



## Gough

chrisn said:


> http://www.abatron.com/buildingandr...n/nuwalplasterrestorationsystem.html?vmcchk=1


Anybody else remember GlidWall?

It was a fiberglass mat that was applied to a wet coat of Glidden Insul-Aid, with another application of Insul-Aid on top. The walls we did 30 years ago still look good, but just thinking about installing it makes me itch.


----------



## Gwarel

ProWallGuy said:


> Test some spots. Its easy to remove from plaster than drywall.


I second this. It will probably come off ok. And yes, you will probably have to do some repair work. In the end this will result in the best job possible.


----------



## chrisn

Gough said:


> Anybody else remember GlidWall?
> 
> It was a fiberglass mat that was applied to a wet coat of Glidden Insul-Aid, with another application of Insul-Aid on top. The walls we did 30 years ago still look good, but just thinking about installing it makes me itch.


This is just the same with a different name. A real pain in the arse but it does the job.


----------



## Gough

chrisn said:


> This is just the same with a different name. A real pain in the arse but it does the job.



Thanks, chrisn, I had it in my mind that Nu-Wall used a woven mat that left a distinct "grid" texture. I think there was some restoration system that did use such a product.

The big advantage of the GlidWall/Nu-Wall system is that it doesn't cause problems with electrical boxes or trim reveals, unlike adding a layer of GWB (even 1/4").

I must admit that I'm glad to have never have had the pleasure of installing it on a ceiling.


----------



## chrisn

Gough said:


> Thanks, chrisn, I had it in my mind that Nu-Wall used a woven mat that left a distinct "grid" texture. I think there was some restoration system that did use such a product.
> 
> The big advantage of the GlidWall/Nu-Wall system is that it doesn't cause problems with electrical boxes or trim reveals, unlike adding a layer of GWB (even 1/4").
> 
> I must admit that I'm glad to have never have had the pleasure of installing it on a ceiling.


Now, THAT would be fun:vs_shocked:


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

CApainter said:


> As I remember in the 80's, a canvas like wallcovering was originally used as a plaster reinforcement in many of the older homes I worked on in San Francisco. In several of them, we actually replaced the canvas with a newer blank canvas before painting or wallcovering.


I've run into that quite a bit on older homes here in Chicago. There was a time in the 40s & 50s that the builders put canvas directly over the new plaster to reinforce it prior to painting. Sure suprised me the first time I came across it. :surprise:


----------



## Gough

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've run into that quite a bit on older homes here in Chicago. There was a time in the 40s & 50s that the builders put canvas directly over the new plaster to reinforce it prior to painting. Sure suprised me the first time I came across it. :surprise:


In some of the old house here in the West, they didn't bother with the plaster. 

We've worked on a number of old (ca. 1900) farmhouses where the standard finish was sized canvas over shiplap sheathing. I've assumed that this approach was due to limited availability of material, skilled plasters, and money.

The canvas was tacked up thoroughly on the interior wood sheathing and then sized. Removing the tacks during remodeling is a major PITA...days of work for the junior member of the crew.


----------



## Roamer

We've used Texturglas in the past with great success. The first time we used it was on the underside of a 180 year old church balcony. Texturglas goes on like wall paper, with wall paper glue. After 24 hours dry time. You can paint with any type of waterbased paint. 

http://www.roosintl.com/portfolio-item/texturglas/

Most of their products have a distinct texture. However, they do offer a smooth finish product. That is what we used in both the church and two other homes. I've never seen smoother walls.


----------



## Gough

Roamer said:


> We've used Texturglas in the past with great success. The first time we used it was on the underside of a 180 year old church balcony. Texturglas goes on like wall paper, with wall paper glue. After 24 hours dry time. You can paint with any type of waterbased paint.
> L
> http://www.roosintl.com/portfolio-item/texturglas/
> 
> Most of their products have a distinct texture. However, they do offer a smooth finish product. That is what we used in both the church and two other homes. I've never seen smoother walls.


Just trying to get a rise out of chrisn??


----------



## chrisn

Gough said:


> Just trying to get a rise out of chrisn??


 
It did, but in his case I held back out of respect. It will not happen again:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## finishesbykevyn

:vs_OMG::vs_worry::vs_shocked:


Wildbill7145 said:


> Around here in some of the houses, I have to wonder if the multiple layers of old wallpaper are almost structural at this point. Crumbling plaster underneath for sure. I've been asked to remove it and fix the walls in situations where they're not fixable. Actually, they are but redrywalling isn't an option. Those are jobs I just don't take on anymore.


:vs_shocked:that's what I'm afraid of.. However this is going down. Customer just Ok'd full removal and re-papering... Fingers crossed.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

So we started on this job last Friday and the paper is coming off great. Just as most anticipated. There will be some repairs but nothing out of control. 
As we are re-applying more wallpaper I was thinking of first rolling a coat of gaurdz on all the walls and then maybe a coat of Tinted aqua lock ? Any other suggestions? Trying to upload some pictures of this project but having troubles. There's no copy and paste option. Only a URL location?


----------



## Wildbill7145

Photobucket.


----------



## chrisn

finishesbykevyn said:


> So we started on this job last Friday and the paper is coming off great. Just as most anticipated. There will be some repairs but nothing out of control.
> As we are re-applying more wallpaper I was thinking of first rolling a coat of gaurdz on all the walls and then maybe a coat of Tinted aqua lock ? Any other suggestions? Trying to upload some pictures of this project but having troubles. There's no copy and paste option. Only a URL location?


 
what ever for? Gardz it and paper away


----------



## finishesbykevyn

chrisn said:


> what ever for? Gardz it and paper away


I wasn't quite sure if gaurds was an appropriate base for wallpaper. Also, I was going to do all my patchwork after the gaurdz so I didn't have to do any sanding on the old paint /plaster for fear of old lead paint etc.. So The aqua lock would seal all my repairs as well as add an appropriate coloured base for my wallpaper.. Anyone else want to chime in on this?


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Not sure if this worked.


----------



## chrisn

GARDZ (note spelling) is all you need as a finish primer for wall paper


----------

